# A Paddy from Africa?



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I said I would have another one soon. First one to PM me gets him. I call him Paddy.

I need another tester. This is a distress call. The wood is Paduak. The first person to PM me gets the call. It is yours to keep. I have the tab on the shipping. I just need you to give me some feedback on sound, function, or anything you can think of (pertaining to the call).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez are you gonna make me take this one too you guys..................


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well to be fair I will do one more. Don got Paddy but the next person to PM me will get one too. Same deal. Not sure what wood yet though.... I will surprise you!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well paddy is still up for grabs. Don and I just talked and he wants to give everyone else another shot at it. Come one guys. Don't be shy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope not!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope someone has grabbed this baby by now.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Come on guys its not every day you get offered a fantastic hand call for free!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You guys are night owls.... Or morning birds... it is hard to tell with the time differences. Chris PMed me at 3:18am. He is the first. Congrats Chris. Keep checking folks I may be doing another. It depends on how the testing goes. Once I am through all the testing and necessary adjustments are made I will be selling some calls. It will probably be some time before then though. I want to make sure I have them just right in look, sound, and function.

220 I have not forgotten about you. I am waiting for the test results to come in before I make your call. I set aside some Rosewood for you. As soon as I am satisfied with the details I will make it. I have had a few set backs so it is taking a little longer than we had hoped.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like a great call. Let us know how it works. I really need to get my hands on a few good calls, I'm way behind.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> 220 I have not forgotten about you. I am waiting for the test results to come in before I make your call. I set aside some Rosewood for you. As soon as I am satisfied with the details I will make it. I have had a few set backs so it is taking a little longer than we had hoped.


Thanks man!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Jon as soon as I am done with testing I will be posting some for sale. I am just making sure the kinks are all ironed out first.


----------

